# Case 580C Manual shuttle shifting malfunction



## lonetech05 (Jun 9, 2012)

I am working on manual shuttle shift that was stalling the engine when forward was selected. When neutral was selected it was in reverse.
I pulled the shuttle shifter and found that the forward/reverse synchros were damaged and if I slid the synchro forward I could not turn the input shaft by hand and the input pinion shaft would want to tilt upwards like a bearing or bushing was severely worn.
Upon disassembling I found that the synchro retainer spring for the three guides/keys on the reverse side was broken as well as the severely worn brass synchros.
I also found that the needle bearing that is supposed to be in the input pinion shaft was gone.
Ordered the necessary parts, cleaned up the rough edges and reassembled. 
The problem I have now is I cannot turn the input shaft in forward or reverse.
Neutral I can spin it. Did I miss something? I don't have a lot of experience with this equipment.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

My presumption is the shuttle unit shown here (and subsequent three pages) is the same as yours: http://www.epsstore.com/index.php/transmission/shuttles/case-shuttles/case-power-shuttle.html

If that is the situation, the unit must be assembled and installed, then pressurized by the hydraulic system to release the clutch packs to have forward and reverse function.


----------



## lonetech05 (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the replay RC Wells. I have a manual shuttle as pictured here:

https://www.colemanequip.com/parts/...E-INPUT-GEAR-2-SPEED-MECHANICAL-SHUTTLE-0Ynv/

I am going to install it and see how it goes. I have completely disassembled the shuttle and inspected all bearings and gears and replaced what was damaged. The only thing that I didn't replace due to cost was the input pinion shaft/gear or the output pinion shaft gear. The guide teeth are a little chewed up but I filed the ridges off the sides so that the synchro sleeve wouldn't clash. I have smooth engagement in both directions.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

That should turn freely. Check the slider on your range output shaft, sounds like it is missing a ring or snap ring on the two speed allowing the slider to engage two gears at once.


----------



## lonetech05 (Jun 9, 2012)

Okay I will look for that. I do have to mention that I had the range box and the shuttle box separate and the shaft still locks up.
Before I took it apart it would only lock in forward and now it locks in forward and reverse. 
I took the lone idler gear out that attached to the front of the box below the input shaft and now it spins free in forward and reverse. 
I wonder if I accidentally put the idler in backward?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

By idler, do you mean the gear on the countershaft? If so blow that diagram up so you can see the gear, bearing and snap ring, that assembly fits on the shaft exactly as in the parts diagram. 

With the entire assembly out of the tractor the range shift collar should allow you to shift ranges and shift the reverser hub and sleeve assembly from forward to neutral by hand without a glitch.

If one of those three bits referred to as plates, #18, is not fully seated the ring, #17, will lock forward and reverse.

Also be sure both shift rail detent balls and springs are functioning so it does not end up engaging two gears at once.


----------

